# WUPA - Atlanta - DECADES now live



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Decades is now airing on WUPA 69.2 for those in the Atlanta area.


Naturally, this will be yet another OTA channel which will not be in the guide or which you will be able to tune to using your AM21n.


----------

